# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  После удаления вируса не открываются диски в "Моем компьютере"

## Bratez

В последнее время часто встречается _Virus.VBS.Small.a_ и другие подобные ему, после удаления которых антивирусом перестают открываться диски в "Моем компьютере". Выдается сообщение о том, что не удается найти файл _autorun.vbs_ (либо _copy.exe_, _ms32dll.dll.vbs_ и т.п.). Для долечивания и устранения этих последствий необходимо сделать следующее:

1. Запустить проводник, включить показ скрытых и системных файлов: "Сервис" - "Свойства папки" - снять галку "Скрывать защищенные системные файлы" и отметить "Показывать скрытые файлы и папки".

2. Просмотреть корневые каталоги всех разделов на жестких дисках и *всех* имеющихся съемных дисков (вплоть до фотоаппаратов и мп3-плееров), а также папку Windows\System32 и удалить там *все* файлы с именем _autorun_ и любым расширением. *Важно:* открывать указанные места исключительно щелчком в левой части окна проводника, в дереве каталогов, а не двойным по иконке диска, ибо в последнем случае, открывая зараженный диск, опять заражаете комп.

3. Запустить редактор реестра (Пуск - Выполнить - _regedit.exe_) и сделать две вещи:

а) Раскрыть ключ
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows NT/Current Version/Winlogon*
и проверить значение параметра *Userinit*. В нем должно быть _C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,_ и ничего более.
(Если система у вас установлена в другой раздел или папку, вместо _C:\WINDOWS_ будет путь вашей системной папки).

б) Удалить целиком ключ 
*HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/Current Version/Explorer/MountPoints2*.

Последний пункт повторить для всех пользователей системы, затем перезагрузиться.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

